# Dx code - Gastrocnemius muscle tear



## liz91402 (Oct 9, 2009)

Need help finding a DX code for Gastrocnemius muscle tear.


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 9, 2009)

Closed tear would code to sprain of site: 

844.8 sprain and strains of (other specified) knee and *leg*; other specified sites

Open would code to open wound of site...
i.e. 891.0 Open wound of knee, *leg* (except thigh), and ankle w/o complication

Hope this helps,


----------

